
Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center - doener
https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/
======
bonyt
I have a cron job making graphs from their data,

[https://tonybox.net/posts/covid19/](https://tonybox.net/posts/covid19/)

~~~
chestervonwinch
Cool. Maybe fit a logistic function instead of an exponential, though :)

~~~
lkbm
How do you do that if the growth rate hasn't started to slow yet?

~~~
forkexec
It's called a semi-log plot. X is linear time, Y is log population count. The
slope of exponential-like acceleration phase indicates the growth rate.

PS: this type of data is much better modeled by relatively simple ordinary
differential equations because the rate of change of a communicable disease is
proportional to the number infected.

------
Tepix
Great resource.

I'd love to see per-country graphs for new infections, recoveries and deaths.

Looking at the world graph it appears that the infection rate is slowing down
on March 18th. I hope it's true!

~~~
jedbrown
It's been that way every day for the past week, presumably due to reporting
latency.

~~~
mrec
Aside from that, it's very important to remember that this dashboard shows
_confirmed cases_ , not infections. Trends and patterns are as much about
testing/reporting as about the virus itself.

------
makach
This covid-19 sheet was publised recently by John Wilkinson / critical care
Northampton
[https://my.visme.co/projects/4d80743j-covid19-sheet#s1](https://my.visme.co/projects/4d80743j-covid19-sheet#s1)

~~~
adrianmonk
This page has some usability issues:

(1a) It requires me to horizontally scroll rather than re-flowing anything to
fit my browser window width (1114 pixels).

(1b) It defeats the ability to scroll left and right using arrow keys. On some
pages, left clicking in some text will restore that, but not in this case.

(2) It defeats the ability to vertically scroll using Page Up and Page Down
keys. Arrow key up and down still work as do Home and End. And like in (1b),
left clicking doesn't restore it.

May all that is just a limitation of the visme.co site, though.

------
joiguru
UVA also has a nice Covid19 monitoring dashboard
[https://covid19.biocomplexity.virginia.edu/dashboards](https://covid19.biocomplexity.virginia.edu/dashboards)

------
Thereminist
I also developed a dashboard and you can also see the same growth with the
worldwide cases. [https://coronavirus.gg/](https://coronavirus.gg/)

------
throwaway_234
Why is there only one case in Russia?

As well India which has a bigger population and like Russia is closer to China
then any North or South American country.

This virus is suspicious!

